

Reports say VUPEN has been hacked - 130 0days reportedly in the wild - michiel3
http://kevtownsend.wordpress.com/2012/06/07/vupen-has-been-hacked-possibly-hit-by-the-unknown-unknown/

======
eli
There are "reports" they've been hacked? I think perhaps the author means
"rumors" and even that is charitable.

------
trotsky
This isn't true - the person tweeting about it said they had no evidence and
was just asking for a comment, and VUPEN categorically denied it.

<https://twitter.com/w3bd3vil/status/210574409046556672>

~~~
brohee
Yet look at all the morons taking it as truth and tweeting like crazy.

The tweet that started it from @securityerrata "Dear @Vupen, we have received
reports that your site was compromised and ~ 130 0-day stolen this year. Any
comment?" already has been deleted.

Nothing to see here, only possibly some lawyer will get fatter at the expense
of people spreading disparaging rumors.

------
tryke
Wow! If VUPEN's "product" has been leaked, then it's not worth as much to
their clients. I wonder if they'll disclose the whole lot and go looking for
more 0day?

~~~
tryke
On second thought, I can't find any other sources on this story. If VUPEN can
keep it quiet then it's not as much of a problem.

~~~
michiel3
There's not much on this topic yet. @securityerrata started tweeting about it
and trying to find out more:
<https://twitter.com/securityerrata/status/210550374627676160>. Could be a
hoax, or VUPEN keeps it quiet. We'll probably never know.

